# Caressa: Meglio provare Fabbri con la Juve a +20



## Zenos (8 Aprile 2019)

Incredibili dichiarazioni del giornalista di skysport Fabio Caressa: “Stanno cercando di non affidarsi sempre agli stessi arbitri. Alcuni sono arrivati e rischi di trovarti con un buco generazionale. Meglio far provare Fabbri in uno Juve-Milan, adesso con la Juve a 20 punti di vantaggio, che l’anno prossimo che magari si gioca qualcosa più importante”.


----------



## Zenos (8 Aprile 2019)

Sempre la Juve al centro di tutto,del Milan che perde punti importanti invece non ne parliamo vero Mork?
Perché non va a parlare di Conchiglioni al prosciutto con la moglie questo gobbo sfigato?


----------



## Igniorante (8 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sempre la Juve al centro di tutto,del Milan che perde punti importanti invece non ne parliamo vero Mork?
> Perché non va a parlare di Conchiglioni al prosciutto con la moglie questo gobbo sfigato?



Venire trattati da un pagliaccio come un Chievo qualsiasi vuol dire aver raschiato veramente il fondo del barile


----------



## Zlatan87 (8 Aprile 2019)

E' inaccettabile che un addetto ai lavori Sky dica una cosa del genere prendendo per il c..o milioni di tifosi abbonati non juventini...
Che vada a Juve channel a dire ste porcherie... 
Questo dimostra che per Sky e per altri media esiste solo una squadra italiana da incensare... le altre chissenefrega se si giocano qualcosa...
Beh, in ogni caso, Fabbri lo hanno provato e... promosso direi, no?!


----------



## chicagousait (8 Aprile 2019)

E' fuori dal mondo questa dichiarazione. Siamo noi ad aver perso punti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni del giornalista di skysport Fabio Caressa: “Stanno cercando di non affidarsi sempre agli stessi arbitri. Alcuni sono arrivati e rischi di trovarti con un buco generazionale. Meglio far provare Fabbri in uno Juve-Milan, adesso con la Juve a 20 punti di vantaggio, che l’anno prossimo che magari si gioca qualcosa più importante”.



L'importante è che se sbaglia, lo faccia dalla parte giusta..il problema è tutto lì..se sbagli a favore della Juve becchi una tirata d'orecchi, se sbagli contro la Juve hai finito di fare carriera..


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

lurido schifoso


----------



## Manue (8 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni del giornalista di skysport Fabio Caressa: “Stanno cercando di non affidarsi sempre agli stessi arbitri. Alcuni sono arrivati e rischi di trovarti con un buco generazionale. Meglio far provare Fabbri in uno Juve-Milan, adesso con la Juve a 20 punti di vantaggio, che l’anno prossimo che magari si gioca qualcosa più importante”.



Ho seguito tutto il discorso, 
il senso del contesto non era provare l'arbitro con la Juventus, 
ma era che i giovani arbitri prima o poi vanno provati nei big match, ed è meglio far provare questo arbitro in questo Juventus-Milan, che in un Juve-Milan dove c'è in palio lo scudetto per entrambe...

ma secondo me, 
a prescindere dall'arbitro, a Torino ci puoi mettere chi vuoi che la direzione non cambia.


----------



## Black (8 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni del giornalista di skysport Fabio Caressa: “Stanno cercando di non affidarsi sempre agli stessi arbitri. Alcuni sono arrivati e rischi di trovarti con un buco generazionale. Meglio far provare Fabbri in uno Juve-Milan, adesso con la Juve a 20 punti di vantaggio, che l’anno prossimo che magari si gioca qualcosa più importante”.



ma che ca.. dice questo? ma non si chiede come mai quando un arbitro sbaglia, lo fa sempre a favore della Rube?


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni del giornalista di skysport Fabio Caressa: “Stanno cercando di non affidarsi sempre agli stessi arbitri. Alcuni sono arrivati e rischi di trovarti con un buco generazionale. Meglio far provare Fabbri in uno Juve-Milan, adesso con la Juve a 20 punti di vantaggio, che l’anno prossimo che magari si gioca qualcosa più importante”.



Ah perché l'arbitro si deve scegliere in funzione di cosa fa la Juve? Il Milan che lotta per la Champions non merita arbitri esperti? Bah


----------



## Route66 (8 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'importante è che se sbaglia, lo faccia dalla parte giusta..il problema è tutto lì..se sbagli a favore della Juve becchi una tirata d'orecchi, se sbagli contro la Juve hai finito di fare carriera..



A questo punto direi che il sig. arbitro in questione si avvia verso una luminosissima carriera in serie A per i prossimi 10-15 anni...
Promosso a pieni voti!!


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ho seguito tutto il discorso,
> il senso del contesto non era provare l'arbitro con la Juventus,
> ma era che i giovani arbitri prima o poi vanno provati nei big match, ed è meglio far provare questo arbitro in questo Juventus-Milan, che in un Juve-Milan dove c'è in palio lo scudetto per entrambe...
> 
> ...



anche spiegato così,non ha alcun senso logico.
non è il gioco in scatola "allegro chirurgo" che vai a tentativi,esce la lucetta rossa e ricominci come se niente fosse.
le società investono centinaia di milioni all'anno,non si manda gente allo sbaraglio.
uno deve meritarselo sul campo e non risultano grandi prestazioni di costui,inoltre a fine stagione un big match ha quasi sempre qualcosa in palio se non rarissime eccezioni: l'unica ormai segnata dalla classifica era napoli-juve eppure sappiamo tutti fosse gara a rischio,infatti hanno mandato l'esperto rocchi non a caso tesissima e piena di sospetti var.

se proprio devi fare il tentativo con questa logica demenziale,fallo ad inizio stagione le prime gare.


----------



## Manue (8 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche spiegato così,non ha alcun senso logico.
> non è il gioco in scatola "allegro chirurgo" che vai a tentativi,esce la lucetta rossa e ricominci come se niente fosse.
> le società investono centinaia di milioni all'anno,non si manda gente allo sbaraglio.
> uno deve meritarselo sul campo e non risultano grandi prestazioni di costui,inoltre a fine stagione un big match ha quasi sempre qualcosa in palio se non rarissime eccezioni: l'unica ormai segnata dalla classifica era napoli-juve,eppure sappiamo tutti fosse gara a rischio infatti hanno mandato l'esperto rocchi non a caso tesissima e piena di sospetti var.



Io però condivido che i giovani vanno provati, 
lo facciamo anche qui a lavoro...

non lo provi in un big match tipo Napoli Juve, dove obiettivamente non c'è più nulla in palio, 
lo provi dove c'è ancora qualcosa che vale.

Per me ci sta, 
quest'anno sono stati provati diversi giovani nei big match, ma nessuno se ne è accorto.

Il tema è che è successo a Torino, e se anche ci mandavi il più esperto, sai come sarebbe stata la direzione gara...


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ho seguito tutto il discorso,
> il senso del contesto non era provare l'arbitro con la Juventus,
> ma era che i giovani arbitri prima o poi vanno provati nei big match, ed è meglio far provare questo arbitro in questo Juventus-Milan, che in un Juve-Milan dove c'è in palio lo scudetto per entrambe...
> 
> ...



Noi ci stiamo giocando la Champions. Non è importante? È solo un pagliaccio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Aprile 2019)

Continuate a dare i soldi a Sky mi raccomando, quello che dice Caressa è incommentabile.


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2019)

no,un conto è non ammonire bonucci per i suoi fallacci (e per fortuna non c'era chiellini...) o aspettare dieci falli per betancour oppure dar punizioni al simulatore dybala invece ben diverso non dare un rigore che avrebbero dato pressochè tutti vedendo il replay rallentato.
questo avrebbe fatto notizia pure in un match salvezza


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni del giornalista di skysport Fabio Caressa: “Stanno cercando di non affidarsi sempre agli stessi arbitri. Alcuni sono arrivati e rischi di trovarti con un buco generazionale. Meglio far provare Fabbri in uno Juve-Milan, adesso con la Juve a 20 punti di vantaggio, che l’anno prossimo che magari si gioca qualcosa più importante”.



Mi sembra una buona idea, lo vedrei bene al fianco di Dybala in attacco.
Ho seguito ieri di proposito la trasmissione di Caressa su sky per vedere come avrebbero trattato l'arbitraggio indegno di sabato sera. Del rigore dello scandalo ne hanno parlato come se fosse un semplice errore, addirittura si è tentato di trovare una logica nella postura di Sandro che potesse giustificare la bontà della decisione arbitrale.
Il rigore o presunto tale su Castillejo non lo hanno nemmeno mostrato.
Il fallo di reazione di Manzotin su Romagna ridotto a un calcettino che non merita attenzione.
Della linea arbitrale indegna non ne hanno nemmeno parlato.
Il rigore juve su Dybala ovviamente solare .
Circa i falli non fischiati a nostro favore e le provocazioni nemmeno sanzionate addirittura gente ( gente, non milanisti) come Costacurta ha ribadito che ne giova il calcio se l'arbitro fa correre il gioco perchè è quello che tutti invocano.
Il sistema juve parte dalla lega e arriva ai salotti.
La linea editoriale è sempre la stessa : messi faccia a faccia con la realtà si preferisce fare ironia sui nostri limiti ( musacchio sbeffeggiato per la scivolata su dybala) anzichè ragionare in maniera lucida e super partes sugli episodi.
Ha senso giocare cosi?
Non ha senso.


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2019)

inoltre c'è un altro tema secondario,cioè fai figuraccia internazionale perchè con juve-milan hai un centinaio di paesi via satelliti che hanno acquistato i diritti.
noi siamo andati al mondiale con il riconoscimento di essere i migliori al var,visto che altri non lo usavano o lo facevano male.
ora come spieghi alla fifa e alla uefa una cosa del genere da uno appena nominato internazionale?
non sto parlando dei commentatori sulle tv straniere scandalizzati,ma di organi ufficiali


----------



## overlord (8 Aprile 2019)

Mai visto un asino più somaro in televisione. Ma è veramente un demente!!!
Ho disdetto sky e tutte le volte che mi chiamano li mando a *** covo di melme luride


----------



## IDRIVE (8 Aprile 2019)

Ma lo sapeva questo scemo che ci giocavamo il quarto posto? Ah, già... la Juve ha 15 punti di vantaggio... conta solo la Juve che non ha più stimoli. E poi cosa significa "provare" gli arbitri in un big-match? Ah, sì, fargli affinare le arti per fischiare a favore dei gobbi, in modo da non fare passare in modo troppo evidente le porcherie di sabato sera. Giusta osservazione, Caressa, meglio non rischiare "buchi generazionali", la vecchia signora deve fare affidamento su una batteria di fischietti al suo servizio che sia sempre all'altezza.


----------



## bmb (8 Aprile 2019)

Un'altra dichiarazione fuori dal vaso. Una dei tanti milioni.


----------



## Sotiris (8 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni del giornalista di skysport Fabio Caressa: “Stanno cercando di non affidarsi sempre agli stessi arbitri. Alcuni sono arrivati e rischi di trovarti con un buco generazionale. Meglio far provare Fabbri in uno Juve-Milan, adesso con la Juve a 20 punti di vantaggio, che l’anno prossimo che magari si gioca qualcosa più importante”.



Pec a sky Italia, che non serve a un c..., come per Alciato, ma intanto arriva.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni del giornalista di skysport Fabio Caressa: “Stanno cercando di non affidarsi sempre agli stessi arbitri. Alcuni sono arrivati e rischi di trovarti con un buco generazionale. Meglio far provare Fabbri in uno Juve-Milan, adesso con la Juve a 20 punti di vantaggio, che l’anno prossimo che magari si gioca qualcosa più importante”.



Però mi raccomando, continuiamo a dire che i giornalisti non si commentano... bah..


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Pec a sky Italia, che non serve a un c..., come per Alciato, ma intanto arriva.



se si può posta la mail, altrimenti la cerco nessun problema.

e invito tutti a mandare una inutile mail di protesta, ma almeno perderanno tempo a cancellarla


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni del giornalista di skysport Fabio Caressa: “Stanno cercando di non affidarsi sempre agli stessi arbitri. Alcuni sono arrivati e rischi di trovarti con un buco generazionale. Meglio far provare Fabbri in uno Juve-Milan, adesso con la Juve a 20 punti di vantaggio, che l’anno prossimo che magari si gioca qualcosa più importante”.



E certo,la fogna è a 20 punti ma noi non contiamo niente che ci giochiamo il futuro?Invito quella m....da di caressa a dedicarsi di più alla moglie prima che quella inizi ad usare il mattarello non solo in cucina.


----------



## Raryof (8 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ho seguito tutto il discorso,
> il senso del contesto non era provare l'arbitro con la Juventus,
> ma era che i giovani arbitri prima o poi vanno provati nei big match, ed è meglio far provare questo arbitro in questo Juventus-Milan, che in un Juve-Milan dove c'è in palio lo scudetto per entrambe...
> 
> ...



E' un discorso ridicolo!
Perchè noi ci giochiamo la stagione mentre loro fanno le prove con noi come se fossimo carne da macello.


----------



## RickyB83 (8 Aprile 2019)

questo vive di manie di protagonismo .. servo del sistema pure lui ??


----------



## Sotiris (8 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se si può posta la mail, altrimenti la cerco nessun problema.
> 
> e invito tutti a mandare una inutile mail di protesta, ma almeno perderanno tempo a cancellarla



[email protected]

È pubblica quindi non credo di creare problemi al forum. Non servirà a niente perché purtroppo Caressa non ha commesso un reato ma forse all'Ordine dei Giornalisti presso cui è iscritto può dare fastidio, soprattutto se verranno presi provvedimenti contro il sicario di sabato. Io contro Alciato nei limiti di legge ho sempre segnalato tutto. Ho ogni cosa nel mio fascicolo con prova di invio e consegna.


----------



## LukeLike (8 Aprile 2019)

Meglio provare Caressa alla prova del cuoco.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Aprile 2019)

Qui c'è da far saltare il sistema. La Juve è una squadra corrotta e mafiosa, bisogna prendere posizioni forti a costo di non giocare il campionato. Sky Juve che si permette di dire ciò...e noi che ci stiamo giocando la Champions allora che dobbiamo dire?


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

ma quegli sfigati della curva?? niente loro? san solo cantare ai napoletani di lavarsi?


----------



## Casnop (8 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni del giornalista di skysport Fabio Caressa: “Stanno cercando di non affidarsi sempre agli stessi arbitri. Alcuni sono arrivati e rischi di trovarti con un buco generazionale. Meglio far provare Fabbri in uno Juve-Milan, adesso con la Juve a 20 punti di vantaggio, che l’anno prossimo che magari si gioca qualcosa più importante”.


Delirio juvecentrico.


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni del giornalista di skysport Fabio Caressa: “Stanno cercando di non affidarsi sempre agli stessi arbitri. Alcuni sono arrivati e rischi di trovarti con un buco generazionale. Meglio far provare Fabbri in uno Juve-Milan, adesso con la Juve a 20 punti di vantaggio, che l’anno prossimo che magari si gioca qualcosa più importante”.



Tutto giusto, peccato il Milan si giochi qualcosa a differenza della Juve, non era il trofeo tim sabato. Questo ragionamento lo poteva fare su un Juve-Napoli semmai.


----------

